# USDA list



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

Can someone tell me what this list means ?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

is there a link to it?


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

If you have the link to the list, it would be most helpful. However, if you see that the breeder is USDA certified, RUN. It means that they sell to pet stores/pet brokers and are most likely a puppy mill.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here is the link provided by Lady's Mom to the list of USDA dog breeders. It is a pdf and it takes a couple minutes to load: 

BREEDERS: http://prisonersofgreed.org/lista02.pdf

BROKERS: http://prisonersofgreed.org/listb02.pdf

Here is the main link to the Prisoners of Greed site that explains and shows what puppymills are, etc. http://prisonersofgreed.org


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I hadn't visited the prisonersofgreed.org site before.....just the page with the USDA lists. OMG! I have forwarded the url to the site to everyone on my email list and asked them, as a favor to me, to forward it on to everyone on their list with a request to just visit the site once.

I am also printing flyers to distribute as I make my sales rounds this winter and spring and summer and fall and winter and spring and summer and fall...........

I hope this leads to greater involvement in organizing petstore protests.

People who treat animals cruelly grow up many times to be evil people. I think this must be where puppymill owners originate. I just can't let this go on without doing something to help stop it. Our furbabies are innocent, vulnerable and totally dependent upon humans for their well-being. Imagine someone taking yours and putting him or her in a puppymill for breeding they way they do! Then pretend that those puppymill breeding pairs ARE your furbabies.....it's got me all fired up and breathing flames!


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

I just finished watching this footage and I tell you it aches my heart, How do these people sleep at night doing things like this, I am floored, I'm disgusted and angry.
And the sad thing is you never know, when you see Breeders on the internet, you don't know where your little one is coming from. I think they need to have stiffer laws for animal cruelty, people who do things like this should never see daylight.


----------

